# Sooo I guess It;s my turn!



## APBTlover

...


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh that's wonderful and it looks like CONGRATULATIONS are in order. :flower:

How were you feeling that was different? I always ask as I love hearing about the positive symptom watch.

Wishing you a happy, healthy and enjoyable nine months.

:hug:


----------



## APBTlover

Thank you!

well I think I posted some symptoms somewhere on here. but here they are...



I love coffee but I just haven't wanted to drink it lately. My dog was acting strange towards me. I started cutting our walk down to half a mile because I get winded easily now. I have been REALLY thirsty! Seriously thirsty. I drank a pitcher of tea in a few minutes. my fingers got so swollen that I could not take my rings off. The piercings that were plastic started to get infected and I had to put in all surgical steel. Hightened sense of smell.Achy,burning breasts. I started staying away from foods that I like and eating things that I normally wouldn't. not really peeing a whole lot more than before. sweaty palms. hot flashes. very weepy. I cry when I watch anything on animal planet.


----------



## tansey

Congratulations!


----------



## genkigemini

Yay, Honey! Congrats! I hope to meet you 1st Trimester very soon!


----------



## jolyn

Congrats hun x


----------



## tink

:happydance::bfp::happydance: another one!
see you in the first tri!:hugs:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## Chellebelle

Congratulations! :D 

:hug::hug:


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations!!


----------



## biteable

congrats hun x


----------



## insomnimama

Wow- so there really *is* something to the piercings theory. Congratulations!


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp::hug:


----------



## OKgirl

Congrats - see you in first tri!


----------



## APBTlover

insomnimama said:


> Wow- so there really *is* something to the piercings theory. Congratulations!

I guess so. And I had an appointment to have my right nostril pierced friday....I will be cancelling now. lol. I really wanted it pierced again but I want this even more. 


and one more thing.....for the past few days I felt like I was almost drooling. Extra saliva! LOTS OF IT. I was fussing at Kylie for feeding the cats without permission and I'm sure i looked like sylvester......lol. That was when I noticed it.


----------



## tinkerbell123

Congratulations!!! :hug: I hopei join you soonxx


----------



## ladymilly

congratulations hun :hug::hug::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!!


----------



## FunnyBunny

Congratulations!

:happydance:


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats 
:hug:


----------



## APBTlover

I drink a lot of coffee and I read that it is a diuretic(sp?) and dilutes your urine, So i retested....no coffee....nothing but water since last night. 

I used the other test from the box and one of those strips. The strip I did late last night. The lest is from thismorning.
https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h166/ChristinesKarma/test.jpg
https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h166/ChristinesKarma/positive.jpg


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations here's to a happy and healthy 9mths:happydance::happydance:


----------



## yaya

Wow, those tests look beautiful!!

Congratulations!!

Yaya xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

woo hoo congrats!! i had the same thing with piercings!


----------



## APBTlover

Uvlollypop said:


> woo hoo congrats!! i had the same thing with piercings!

were you able to keep them in?


----------



## Suzanne

Congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## NeyNey

Congratulations Sweetie! Thats fantastic


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------

